# Trial Touren in und um Meran



## thory (5. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte am kommenden Wochende nach Meran fahren und suche noch gute Tips für Trial Touren. Insbesondere würden mich die Trials der in der März -bike vorestellten 5 Gondeltour interessieren. Die kann man aus dem bericht doch nur sehr eingeschränkt auf der Karte nachvollziehen. Kennt jemand die Wegnr nach Komapsskarte? Die Tour über Allgund, Saxner Weg und Vellau habe ich mehrfach beschrieben gefunden.
In GPS Info habe ich auch gesucht, allerdings führen die Downloads hier immer auf eine Fehlermeldung von der Garmin-Software.  Die Touren von MTB-Land habe ich auch soweit diese mir interessant erscheinen auf der karte nachvollzogen.

Wie ist denn die Schneelage aktuell in Meran? Nordseitig und Südseitig?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Jan-Matts (5. April 2006)

Hallo Thory,

unter folgendem Link kannst Du Dir die Tour-Beschreibung als PDF-Dokument runterladen:

www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/reise/meran_0306.pdf

Für mich war es kein Problem, die Tour anhand dieser Beschreibung auf die Tabacco-Karte 1 : 25.000 zu übertragen. Es sollte auch mit Kompass-Karte gehen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (5. April 2006)

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

@thory:

Sollte einiges bereits fahrbar sein. Vigiljoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, denn das liegt relativ Schattenseitig. 

Meran2000 kannst du vergessen. Erstens ist da noch Schnee und zweitens ist die Bahn außer Betrieb.
Du kannst aber einen Tail des Trails bereits tadellos fahren, nur musst du selber raufkurbeln . Ich bin am Freitag die Strecke gefahren. Guckst du in meinem Blog. Die Strecke wurde heute beschrieben. Theoretisch könntest du bei der ersten Kreuzung mit der Haflinger-Hauptstrasse noch weiter richtung Hafling fahren und den 2er Weg weiter oben starten.


----------



## thory (5. April 2006)

Danke Wuudi - und wenn Du am WoE ein torque siehst, Du weisst wer drauf sitzt. 

Und wage Dich - nach Deiner ganzen Propaganda - da ist irgendwas anderes als strahlender Sonnerschein!!!

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

Sag mir wo du fährst und ich schau genau 

P.S. http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm
"Am Freitag und Samstag gibt es im ganzen Land vielfach sonniges Wetter. Dabei erreichen die Temperaturen am Samstag wieder Höchstwerte bis 20°. Am Sonntag nimmt die Bewölkung allmählich zu und zum Abend gibt es voraussichtlich wieder gebietsweise leichte Regenfälle."

Aber Sonntag Abend bist eh wieder auf dem Heimweg...

P.P.S. Welche Seilbahnen kommen denn in der Bike Runde im Etschtal vor ? 
Burgstall/Vöran und Vilpian/Mölten ?


----------



## thory (5. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir wo du fährst und ich schau genau


Du sagst mir doch wo ich fahre


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

Wenn du selber hochfahren willst empfehle ich mal Greiter und Vellau. Sind beide eher easy. Mölten kommt man auch rauf, sind aber schöne 1200hm


----------



## thory (5. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du selber hochfahren willst empfehle ich mal Greiter und Vellau. Sind beide eher easy. Mölten kommt man auch rauf, sind aber schöne 1200hm



sollte als 2 Tagesprogramm ausreichend sein - bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

Also die beiden sind locker in einem Tag zu schaffen. Die Greiter Runde hast du in 2 Stunden runter. Vellau dauert einwenig länger.

Ich würd dir die Seilbahn in Vilpian empfehlen. Sind fast 1.000hm und bereits perfekt fahrbar.


----------



## Augus1328 (6. April 2006)

Servus Wuudi,

bin an Ostern in Meran. Bis zur welcher Höhe ist schon schneefrei?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. April 2006)

Hmm kommt darauf an auf welchem Berg.

Hafling ist vielleicht noch nicht so gut, aber auf der Sonnenseiten geht's schätzungsweise sicher 1300-1400m hoch. Ist jetzt nur eine Schätzung.

Wir waren am Sonntag in Mölten auf fast 1200m und da war nix und nirgendwo mehr Schnee.


----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

Hallo Wuudi,

wir haben einen Familienausflug nach Meran gemacht und sind dabei Deinen Tips gefolgt. Am Samstag ging es über den Saxner Weg nach Vellau - der war wirklich toll. Die Abfahrt über den 26 bzw den 25er Weg war auch wirklich schön. Am Sonntag sind wir dann nach Vöran geradelt und der Trial nach Burgstall war dann das Highlight des Wochenendes. Mein Sohn und ich sind den kmplt gefahren (ausser ein paar unbedeutenden Patzern). Wobei  ich feststellen musste, das der Bursche mich mit meinem "alten ex" trek y hoppelnder Weise da ganz schön versägt. 
Es war jedenfalls ein super Wochende und vielen Dank für Deine Tips und Deine Werbung - ohne die ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen wäre jetzt nach Meran zu fahren.

Bilder von diesem Wochenende gibt es ab hier folgend

Gruß


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Wie war denn der "Verkehr" am Samstag am Saxner Weg ?
Wir waren am Sonntag in dem Gebiet unterwegs hatten aber Angst, dass da viel zu viele Wanderer unterwegs sind und haben die Tour dann mit einer Asphalt-Auffahrt nach Vellau und dem Schlundensteinweg (25a) beendet.

Seid ihr den Schlundenstein (25a) oder den 25er ab Pirbamegg gefahren ? Letzterer ist der "härtere" und den wollte ich unseren Grand Canyon-Kollegen (noch) nicht zumuten


----------



## Augus1328 (10. April 2006)

Servus Thory,

bin über Ostern in Meran.

Wollen mit Gondel nach Vöran, von dort zur Leadner Alm, dann nach Hafling u. zurück nach Vöran u. von dort den Trail nach Burgstall runter. Deine Bilder machen mich schon heiß auf mehr.
Den Saxner Weg nach Vellau muss ich mir mal auf der Kompass anschauen.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr den Schlundenstein (25a) oder den 25er ab Pirbamegg gefahren ? Letzterer ist der "härtere" und den wollte ich unseren Grand Canyon-Kollegen (noch) nicht zumuten



Naja, waren schon ein paar Wanderer unterwegs, ging aber doch. Kommentar einer Spaziergängerin (60+) am Saxner Weg: Ihr müsst lebensmüde sein hier zu fahren. 

Welchen Weg wir runtergefahren sind, weiß ich nicht. Irgendwie hart kam der mir nicht vor, willst Du den GPS Track haben ? Dann kannstes selbst raussuchen.


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

"Hart" ist natürlich eine Definitionssache. Für unseren Kollegen der zum ersten mal so eine Tour mit uns gefahren ist und zuvor nur Forststraßen und Asphalt gesehen hat ist alles hart . 

Und jetz komm der Saxnerweg ist doch nicht lebensmüde. Der ist voll einfach. Gemütlich 5-6%. Nur eben ab Ostern ist der meiner Meinung nach unfahrbar weil da millionen Touristen "im Weg stehen" werden...

@Augus1328:

Weiss nicht ob Leadner Alm bis Sonntag schneefrei bzw. schlammfrei wird. Glaub ich kaum. Bin heuer noch nicht Hafling raufgefahren, da ich eben der Meinung bin, dasses da oben noch nicht so weit ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunnnar (10. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag ging es über den Saxner Weg nach Vellau - der war wirklich toll. Die Abfahrt über den 26 bzw den 25er Weg war auch wirklich schön. Am Sonntag sind wir dann nach Vöran geradelt und der Trial nach Burgstall war dann das Highlight des Wochenendes.



Hallo thory,

ich bin über Ostern auch in Meran. Die beiden Touren hören - und sehen - sich sehr interessant an. Hättest Du eventuell noch ein paar nähere Infos zur Streckenführung für mich oder findet man das nach der oben genannten Beschreibung (Saxner Weg - Vellau - 26er Weg) leicht auf der Tabacco Karte?

Danke & Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Hallo Gunnar.

Die Strecken findet man sehr leicht auf den Tobacco Karten. Eine kurze Tourbeschreibung und ein Streckenfoto findest du auf meinem blog unter den Mountainbike Touren in Südtirol.


----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetz komm der Saxnerweg ist doch nicht lebensmüde. Der ist voll einfach. Gemütlich 5-6%. ...



habe mein Posting entsprechend ergänzt. Handelt sich um ein Originalzitat.

Genauso wie ich von einer Wandersfrau am Tuxer Joch über meinen Geisteszustand aufgeklärt wurde: "man muss verrückt sein, um hier zu fahren ..."


----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

Hei Gunnar,

Wuudi ist hier schon eingesprungen wie sich das für einen Local gehört. 
Ich könnte Dir noch die GPS Mitschnitte zukommen lassen - Garmin oder ovl.

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Thory hat einen neuen Weg gefunden, der auf der Tobacco gar nicht eingezeichnet ist . Zusammenfassend kann man von Vellau über den 25er, den 26er nach St. Peter oder den 25a (Schlundensteinweg) abfahren. Sind alle zu empfehlen .


----------



## Augus1328 (10. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Augus1328:
> 
> Weiss nicht ob Leadner Alm bis Sonntag schneefrei bzw. schlammfrei wird. Glaub ich kaum. Bin heuer noch nicht Hafling raufgefahren, da ich eben der Meinung bin, dasses da oben noch nicht so weit ist...




Ich lass mich mal überraschen! No Risk no Fun....

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (18. April 2006)

Moin,

so mal meine Infos zu Touren rund um Meran. Vorweg hammergeile Tage erlebt.

- Am Karfreitag ne kleine Einfahrrunde rund um Schloss Fragsburg, Unterweiherhof, usw. War ganz nett für die erste Tour dieses Jahr.
- Am Samstag dann mit Gondel von Burgstall nach Vöran, von dort zur Leadner Alm, kurzes Stück zurück u. dann nach Hafling über den 16er. War komplett schneefrei außer ein paar Stellen im Wald, wo es recht matschig war.
Von Hafling über den 12er zurück nach Vöran u. dann über den Trail unterhalb der Gondel zurück nach Burgstall. Super Trail, aber just zu dem Zeitpunkt als der Trail steiniger u. verblockter wird fängt es an zu regnen u. der Trail wurde unfahrbar weil glatt wie Eis. Was eigentlich fahrbar ist musste dann geschoben werden. Keine Chance auf den nassen Steinen zu bremsen. War bisschen ärgerlich, aber ich komme wieder  
- Ostersonntag: Zur Abwechslung mal gewandert.
- Am Ostermontag nochmal ne kleine Tour rund um Mölten. Erstmal geshuttelt mit der Gondel von Vilpian nach Mölten. Von dort über diverse Wege, u.a. Trail Nr. 13 der einen super Flow hat zurück zur Gondel u. von dort den Trail Nr. 1 nach Vilpian runter. Teilweise super, teilweise weiter unten sehr verblockt. In meiner Kompasskarte als durchgängiger roter Strich markiert, sollte aber eher als gestrichelt markiert sein. Aber auf jeden Fall ein toller Trail. Am Anfang der Saison wirkt vieles schwieriger als am Ende der Saison.

Fazit: Meran ist ne tolle Ecke u. die Trails stehen denen am Lago in nichts nach! I´ll be back, definitiv. Danke für die Tipps Wuudi.  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2006)

Wie war's denn auf der Leadner Alm ? Matsch pur, oder ? 

Wenn ich die Webcam auf Meran2000 anschaue ist da noch überall Schnee .


----------



## Augus1328 (18. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war's denn auf der Leadner Alm ? Matsch pur, oder ?
> 
> Wenn ich die Webcam auf Meran2000 anschaue ist da noch überall Schnee .



nööö, eigentlich nicht!

Oli


----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2006)

Auf 2000m aber schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Eine weitere nette Trial-Tour rund um Algund-Vellau ist jetzt auf meinem Blog online. Dank an Thory für den Tip mit dem 25er Weg. Den hatte ich noch nie probiert .

Immer wieder lustig ist der kurze Ochsentodweg. Die lieben netten Wanderer schauen immer so entsetzt drein


----------



## thory (19. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> .... Dank an Thory für den Tip mit dem 25er Weg. Den hatte ich noch nie probiert .
> ...



bitte, bitte ...

Ist schon lustig das GPS - ich setze das nämlich öfter ein, um hinterher den weg nachzuvollziehen. Reverse-navigation sozusagen...

was die Wanderer am Ochsentodtweg betrifft: ich bin da wg Fotos 3 mal rauf und runter. Das forderte das Begriffsvermögen manche Zeitgenossen doch sichtlich. Einer meinte sogar, der weg wäre für radler gesperrt - im rheinischen Dialekt natürlich. Sehe ich natürlich ein, denn wer schon die Goldene Gästenadel von Meran hat, kann ehrenhalber polizeiliche Aufgaben auch im Ausland übernehmen. Trotzdem irrte sich der Gute, dieser Weg schien mir nicht gesperrt - erst die Waalwege später.


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Reverse-navigation sozusagen...



so do I ...


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 2000m aber schon ...



Hi Wuudi,

dann hoff ich mal, dass am 06./07. Mai kein Schnee u. Matsch mehr vorhanden ist. Da wollen wir uns die komplette Gondeltour reinziehen incl. Mölten, aber vermutlich auf zwei Tage verteilt, sonst wird`s zu stressig.  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Geht eh schon.

Wie du auf dem Bild erkennen kannst ist der Weg - zwischen dem Baum links und  der Liftstation rechts - bereits Schneefrei. Die Webcam ist auf dem Dach der Seilbahn-Bergstation montiert und blickt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung bezüglich der Abfahrt Richtung Falzeben/Hafling. Der erste Teil geht eh nur auf der Forststraße hinunter nach Falzeben und ab da ist's bereits jetzt schneefrei.

Wenn du ein bisschen Zeit hast und ein wenig Kurbeln willst, dann gäbe es für den ersten Teil viel bessere Alternativen


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Geht eh schon.
> 
> Wie du auf dem Bild erkennen kannst ist der Weg - zwischen dem Baum links und  der Liftstation rechts - bereits Schneefrei. Die Webcam ist auf dem Dach der Seilbahn-Bergstation montiert und blickt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung bezüglich der Abfahrt Richtung Falzeben/Hafling. Der erste Teil geht eh nur auf der Forststraße hinunter nach Falzeben und ab da ist's bereits jetzt schneefrei.
> 
> Wenn du ein bisschen Zeit hast und ein wenig Kurbeln willst, dann gäbe es für den ersten Teil viel bessere Alternativen



Klar, kurbeln ist kein Thema  

Nehme gerne Tipps an!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Hm also Möglichkeiten gibt's da unzählige. Ja Meran2000, meine Bikeheimat .
Um meine Tipps zu verfolgen brauchst du eine Karte des Gebiets; Tobacco empfohlen.

Variante 1 - die diretissima:

- Bei der Bergstation auf dem 3er Weg Richtung Waidmannalm.
- Gleich den Abzweig 17/W nehmen. Ein schmaler Wald-und-Wurzelweg.
- Dieser führt quer runter bis zum Wieser Schupfl (siehe Tobacco)
- Hier führt der 17er Weg dann weiter zur Maiser Alm
- Auf der Forststraße bis zur Moschwald Alm
- Dann nach "oben" in den 51er Weg. Ist ab der Querung mit dem Sinicher Bach ein steiniger-felsiger Weg mit quer aufgestellten Steinplatten. Wir wollten den letztes Jahr hochfahren ... ging nicht wirklich 

--> Der Weg endet genau in Falzeben ab da kannst du den bekannten Weg weiterfahren. Insgesamt sind so nur knapp 100hm Steigung zu bewältigen. Also ganz easy.

Alternativ kann man über das Kreuzjöchl und die Wurzer Alm unten rum auf Wurzelwegen fahren, dann verpasst du aber den originalen Weg von Falzeben nach Hafling....


----------



## Augus1328 (25. April 2006)

Servus Wuudi,

Danke für Deine Tipps. Hab ne Kompass Karte, aber auf der sollte es auch nachvollziehbar sein. 

Meran 2000 sollten wir wegen der Wanderer vermutlich besser am Samstag fahren, oder?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (25. April 2006)

Hmm jo im Prinzip besser als Sonntag, aber Touristen sind am Samstag auch genug unterwegs. Wir waren (siehe Blog) am Sonntag in Falzeben und sind die Runde dann bis nach Meran runter gefahren. War herrlich. Nicht ein Mensch auf den Trails .

Nur, man sah, daß oben rauf noch Schnee lag. Ich hoff für dich, dass es sich noch ändert. Die Tour sollte auch auf einer Kompass Karten ersichtlich sein und schlimm mit den Wanderern ist es eh nur auf dem ersten Stück zwischen Meran2000 und Falzeben. Das Stück fährt Marco laut dem Bericht ja auch ganz behutsam. Dieses würde ich eben umfahren, dann hast du noch mehr Spaß und weniger Wanderer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2006)

Servus Wuudi,

musste gestern feststellen, dass der 17er noch nicht fahrbar ist. Der Wirt auf der Waidmannalm (übrigens eine super Hütte) hatte uns davon abgeraten u. hat mir den Weg auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gezeigt. Liegt ja nordseitig u. da is noch alles voller Schnee. Sind dann über den 14 er, waren zwar paar Wanderer unterwegs, aber war kein Problem. Mussten auf 2000 m noch diverse Schneefelder überqueren, hat aber Spass gemacht. Trail Nr. 2 ist ja der Hammer, macht richtig Laune.

Die Jungs von der Bike sind ja die komplette Seilbahnrunde an einem Tag gefahren. Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Man will ja schließlich auch mal Fotos machen, Panorama auf den Hütten bei ner leckeren Brotzeit genießen. Die Strecke mit dem Bike von Burgstall nach Saltaus ist auch nicht gerade kurz.
An einem Tag sicher kein Zuckerschlecken, da 90 km u. ca. 900-1000 hm. Die 9000 hm bergab kosten auch Kraft.

Die beste Aufteilung ist:
1 Tag) Gondel in Lana auf`s Vigiljoch, danach die Gondel in Burgstall u. danach noch die Gondel in Vilpian (von dort aber auf jeden Fall noch bis Mölten kurbeln u. den kompletten 1er abfahren) kaum Höhenmeter, nur die paar nach Mölten.
2 Tag) Saltaus-Hirzerbahn (auf der beschriebenen Strecke muss man auch hochkurbeln), danach Gondel nach Meran 2000. Dadurch, dass wir zurück Kurbeln mussten nach Saltaus hatten wir an dem Tag doch 700 hm.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Dacht ich mir schon, dass es kritisch mit dem Schnee wird.
Bist aber dann eh schon zuweit gefahren , denn bis zur Waidmannalm hatte ich dich nicht geschickt .

Finde ich auch, alle Bahnen an einem Tag zu machen ist keine gute Idee....

Und ja der 2er ist lustig, gell --> Siehe meinem Blog bin ich vor 2 Wochen auch komplett gefahren ab Falzeben.


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2006)

Hatten mächtig Hunger, daher zur Waidmannalm  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Und der Forstweg (nr.3) zur Waidmannalm und der zurückweg über die Rotwandhütte ist schneefrei ?

Ich war heuer noch die da oben, wollte aber diese Woche rauffahren ...


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2006)

Nein, ist noch nicht komplett schneefrei. Musst noch durch diverse Schnee- und Matschfelder fahren bzw. schieben oder besser gesagt schultern  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Oje, nein dann bleib ich besser noch hier unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (31. Mai 2006)

@thory, augus, Wuudi und alle die die 5Gondel Tour schon gemacht haben. 
Werde am Freitag auch mit 3 Kumpels runter fahren.
Würde mich noch über Tipps freuen. 
Karte (Tobacco) kauf ich vor Ort. Die Wegbeschreibung aus der Bike hab ich dann auch. Damit dürfte alles zu finden sein oder?
Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen billigen Übernachtungstipp? 
Auch ein Essenstipp (Pizza, pizza) wär cool. 
Vielleicht lohnts ja auch, nicht genau nach Bikeroadbook zu fahren. 

Gruss Wern


----------



## magg (31. Mai 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen billigen Ãbernachtungstipp?
> Gruss Wern



Hallo Wern,
fahr auch dieses WE nach Meran und brenne natÃ¼rlich auch auf die Gondeltour, hoffentlich schon befahrbar bzw. scheefrei?!
Ãbernachtungstip hab ich fÃ¼r dich, auf anraten meiner Mutter: Garni Talblick, Dorf Tirol, St.Peter Nr.4, 0039/0473/220107, 20 â¬ each. Soll sehr schÃ¶n sein da mit super Ausblick.  
Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja,
GruÃ
magg


----------



## Wern (31. Mai 2006)

Hi Magg. 
Ist der Talblick eine Ferienwohnung oder ne Pension? Seid ihr auch dort?


----------



## magg (31. Mai 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Magg.
> Ist der Talblick eine Ferienwohnung oder ne Pension? Seid ihr auch dort?


Ist eine Pension, ja wir werden am Freitag anreisen.
magg


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Hilfe, das wird ja high-noon .

Wir werden am Freitag wahrscheinlich über die Naturnser Alm auf das Vigiljoch fahren. Dann treffen wir uns vielleicht auf dem Trail. Wohlgemerkt - wir fahren selber rauf .

P.S. Hier gibt's die Beschreibung vom "Ersteller" der Tour. Ist zwar alles italienisch, aber ihr seht eine Tobacco Karten mit dem eingezeichneten Weg. Ist eigentlich nachvollziehbar: http://www.meranobike.it/htmlit/mtb_b17.htm


----------



## magg (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Wuudi,
wie schauts mit der Schneelage aus, alles schon befahrbar?
Sind die Seilbahnen alle offen? Nicht dass wir nur Seilbahnen fahren, aber einen Tag wollte ich gern für die Seilbahnrunde investieren, wenn ich schon da bin. Sonst wird selbst gestrampelt!


----------



## karstenr (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo @mag/@Wern, 
darf man sich möglicherweise bei euch noch anschließen?
Bei den gemeldeten Aussichten möchte ich nicht in Bayern bleiben und etwas bei Meran wäre näher als Gardasee und vielleicht nicht so sehr ausgebucht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2731893#post2731893
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## magg (1. Juni 2006)

karstenr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @mag/@Wern,
> darf man sich möglicherweise bei euch noch anschließen?
> Bei den gemeldeten Aussichten möchte ich nicht in Bayern bleiben und etwas bei Meran wäre näher als Gardasee und vielleicht nicht so sehr ausgebucht.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2731893#post2731893
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/



hi,
Fahrgemeinschaft mach wohl für meinen Teil keinen Sinn da ich aus salzburg komme aber du kannst ja mal schaun ob in der Pension noch was frei ist, die ich oben angeführt hab.


----------



## Wern (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo karstenr. Leider ist unser Auto schon total voll. Haben kaum Platz um unsere eigenen Sachen unter zu bringen. Sorry


----------



## karstenr (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo @Wern, 
bei euch mitfahren war nicht direkt gefragt. Fahre auch mit meinem Auto oder mit jemandem anderen. Die Frage war mehr, ob ich möglicherweise auch den Ort Dorf Tirol aufsuche, wenn mir nichts anderes einfällt / Ihr nichts dagegen habt, bzw. ob meine Tourenvorstellungen (60-90Km, 1500-2500mHU /Tag)  zu euren Vorstellungen passen?
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (1. Juni 2006)

Wir haben eine andere Unterkunft wählen müssen, da in Dorf Tirol nichts mehr frei war. Sind jetzt in Algund. Sind uns über die Tourengestaltung noch nicht so im klaren. Hängt stark von der Uhrzeit ab, wann wir ankommen. Fahren so gegen halb 6 in Nürnberg los. Wollen aber vieles mit der Seilbahn fahren, und mehr unseren Schwerpunkt auf Technik und Abfahrt legen.
Gruß


----------



## karstenr (1. Juni 2006)

@Wern,
da passen leider meine Vorstellungen nicht dazu. Fahre selber auch gerne bergauf. Trotzdem viel Spaß. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Boh sch*** kalt. Komm gerade von Meran 2000 zurück. Also bis 2100 alles ohne Probleme machbar, wir wollten Mittager rauffahren auf 2300, aber 1. hatten wir Angst, dass die Auffahrt da noch einwenig matschig ist (Schnee war keiner in Sicht) und 2. war's sch*** kalt bereits auf 2000m (9° und windig) und 3. muss meine Freundin für ihr bevorstehende Fortbildung noch was lernen, dann sind wir eben früher umgekehrt.

Morgen soll's auch wieder bewölkt und wechselhaft werden, also rechnet mal mit kalten Temperaturen am Gipfel ! Longsleeve und Beinlinge nicht vergessen .


----------



## Wern (1. Juni 2006)

alles klar. heben wir uns Meran 2000 für Samstag auf. Da wirds besser oder? Regen ist aber keiner in Sicht oder??
Hier isses bei 300m über NN genauso kalt wie bei dir auf 2000.  
@karstenr
Wir fahren normal auch gern bergauf. Aber mal n Wochenende gondeln is bestimmt auch geil. Werden die Beine eben bergab trainiert.
@maag
vielleicht sehn wir uns ja in der Gondel oder am Trail
Auf gehts in den Süden


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

@Wern

Also mittlerweile ist's auch hier herunten bewölkt, Schlechtwetter kam also von oben/norden grr. Beim abfahren sind wir dem schlechten Wetter abgehaun und in Meran hatte die ganze Zeit die Sonne geschienen, jetzt ist's hier auch dunkel.

Theoretisch könnte es morgen ähnlich gehen, sprich morgends gutes Wetter und im laufe des Tages immer bewölkter.

Zum Thema welche Bahn wann muss ich mal überhaupt gucken, was bei der Tour alles im Programm ist . Werd ich gleich kontrollieren, anyway wenn ihr strikt nach Plan fährt, dann seht ihr den hinteren Teil von Meran2000 gar nicht. Nur vorne bei der Bahn und hinunter nach Hafling ist's sicher wärmer.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Hm, Schwindel, das sind ja nur 4 Bahnen .

Aber du hast schon recht, die in Meran-2000 ist die höchste, alle anderen gehen ja nur auf 1500 rauf, wobei wie gesagt der erste Teil ab Meran-2000 ist "nur" eine Forststraße (im Winter Rodelbahn) bis Falzeben und in null komma nichts seit ihr auf 1600m herunten.

Also drive as you like, da braucht ihr nichts speziell nach Tagen umsortieren.

P.S. Bild von gerade eben zwischen Falzeben und Hafling:


----------



## Wern (1. Juni 2006)

hoffentlich hält des Wetter. Ach ja. Beinlinge lassen wir daheim. Die Protektoren halten auch warm.
Wie sind die Trails eigentlich so vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her? Gardaseelike, 6er? 
Denk in Meran is net ganz so felsig oder?
Wern


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Ne etwas total anderes. Keine herumfliegenden Felsbrocken, sondern eher feste Steine, Wurzeln, Stufen, Querrinnen, etc. Meiner Meinung nach viel flowiger .

Falzeben - Hafling = ganz flowig:





Hafling - Meran = teils steinig, teils wurzlig:









Vigiljoch bin ich vor 3 Jahren mal gefahren, kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern, dürfte aber auch net sooo schwer gewesen sein.

Obertaser - Waldboden / steil / wenn nass rutschig / mit Ästen, Steinen etc. Hier ein Foto von einem leichten Abschnitt:




bzw. wie oft bei uns "feste" Steine:





Vöran bin ich auch noch nie runter..oops .


----------



## Wern (1. Juni 2006)

flowig ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magg (2. Juni 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sehn wir uns ja in der Gondel oder am Trail
> Auf gehts in den Süden


Jo, meine Rede! 
Hab gestern noch Bremse entlüftet und furchtbar gefrohren. Blick aufs Thermometer, 3,5°!!! 
Na da freu ich mich auf die sommerlichen 10° auf 2000m in Meran!


----------



## Wuudi (2. Juni 2006)

Also die Sonne scheint, aber es pfeift ein eisiger Wind umher. Mal gucken wo wir heute hinfahren, Naturnser Alm ist auf morgen verschoben...


----------



## Wern (5. Juni 2006)

Hi
Sind seit Samstag Abend zurück aus Meran. War schon stressig. Hatten leider kein richtiges Glück  mit dem Wetter. Entweder war der Wind so stark, dass die Gondeln nicht mehr gefahren sind, oder es war zu kalt. Bergstation MEran 2000 hatten wir 2,5 Grad und eisigen Wind. 
Sind somit auch nicht die komplette Tour wie in der Bike beschrieben gefahren. 
Pech hatten wir auch mit unserem Anreisetag. Da Nationalfeiertag war, haben wir keine Tobacco Karte kaufen können, sondern mussten uns mit einem miserablen Ersatz zufrieden geben. (nicht Kompass, Name fällt mir nicht ein). Dadurch und durch die unserer MEinung schlechte Beschreibung in dem Bike Roadbook haben wir mehr Zeit mit Wegsuchen verbracht als Trails zu fahren. Die die wir gefunden haben waren aber dann doch sehr geil. 
Hier mal noch ein paar Erfahrungen: 
Die Vigiljochbahn kann man sich sparen: Erstens sehr teuer(11 Euro) und zweitens sind die Trails bergab nicht so der Hammer.
Die Bahn von Burgstall nach Vöran war bei uns leider wegen zu starkem Wind ausser Betrieb. Kostet aber nur 5,30 Euro und bietet verdammt geile Trails nach unten. Wir haben, da die Bahn geschlossen war einen sehr vielversprechendnen technischen Trail raufgeschoben. Sind dann aber den 1er von Vöran nach MEran runtergefahren. Absolut lohnenswerter Flowtrail. 
Die Bahn MEran 2000 lohnt sich meiner MEinung nach auch. Ist zwar mit 13 Euro sehr teuer, aber dafür erstklassiger Trailspass runter. Hier sollte mann nicht auf Schotter bis nach Falzeben fahren, sondern auf Pfaden (ich glaub 14, 17 und 51). Sind sehr schön zu fahren und man hat nur ca. 100hm zu kurbeln. Von Falzeben dann wie Roadbook nach MERan runter. Auch ein starker Trail. 
Trails sind meiner MEinung nach sehr cool und wenn man auf den Seeblick verzichten kann, eine absolut geile Alternative zum Gardasee. Nur eine anständige Karte ist Pflicht.
Gruss WErn


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Dann mal ganz kurz ein Kommentar von mir, muss nämlich gleich weg, aber abends gibt's nen längeren Text dazu.

1) Das mit dem Wind und schlechtem Wetter hatte ich dir vorausgesagt  Wir sind auch erst am Sonntag nach Vigiljoch gefahren, da war das Wetter dann einigermassen besser.

2) Feiertag und Karte hatte ich natürlich vergessen - vielleicht hättest du auf einer Autobahnraststätte / auf der Schnellstraße Meran-Bozen bei der Tankstelle was gefunden

3) Die alternative in Meran2000 hatte ich ja weiter oben in diesem Thread schon empfohlen 

4) Und Obertaser ?


----------



## Arny (5. Juni 2006)

@ Wuudi
Sind den Obertaser nicht gefahren. Hatten keine Zeit mehr. Haben leider zu viel Zeit mit Reifen flicken, Schaltaugen gerade biegen, und Trails suchen verbraucht. Hat meinen Gesamteindruck von der Meraner Gondeltour ein wenig geschmälert. Fande es auch teilweise schade, dass man am Ende immer viel Teerstraße fahren muss, hatten keinen Trail, der bis nach ganz unten geführt hat. 
Kann aber auf jeden Fall den Weg von Vöran nach Gargazzone empfehlen. Beim Hochschieben  war der Trail richtig *******, aber runter würde ich ihn gerne mal fahren. 
Das nächste mal wird auf jeden Fall die Gondel von Burgstall gefahren, und das nicht nur einmal!!
Hier noch ein Bild vom Wern in aktion!! Hoffe du bist damit einverstanden, Wern!!
Gruß Arny


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder da und kann mehr schreiben.

Wo habt ihr denn Probleme mit dem Weg finden gehabt ? Bei welchen Touren denn genau ? Ich geh sie mal der Reihe nach durch, aber theoretisch dürften die relativ einfach zu finden sein.

1) Vigiljoch bin ich gestern auch den 34er-Weg das erste mal von ganz oben bis unten durchgefahren. Meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gerade einer der schönsten Wege. Oben ganz nett, ab Pavigl dann immer wieder viele Querrinnen (die gehn mir am meisten auf'n Sack  ) und im unteren Teil nur mehr steile betonierte Wege. Auch muss man das letzte Stück auf Asphalt zurücklegen. Bei diesem Track muss man ja theoretisch immer nur den 34er Wegweisern folgen, erster nach Pavigl und dann nach Lana. Wir haben den Weg gestern auch ohne Karte immer gefunden .

2) Der Trail von Hafling nach Meran ist meiner Meinung nach super . Die Rodelbahn habt ihr ja nach meinen Anweisungen umschifft, wer 1x die Karte gesehen hat sollte auch hier die Wege finden. Ab Falzeben ist der Weg nach Hafling meiner Meinung nach immer gut beschildert, und auch der 2er Weg nach Meran ist eigentlich immer beschildert. Teerstraße ist hier aber kaum zu fahren. Man kommt Höhenmäßig gesehen sogar unterhalb der Seilbahn raus, es fehlen nur noch wenige Meter bis zum Obermaiser Zentrum.

3) Obertaser seid ihr ja nicht gefahren , hab gerade die Route des Artikels angeschaut. Da hier die Saltauser Seilbahn benutzt wird, muss man ein Stück bis Videgg auf Teer fahren, dann gehts aber wieder bis fast Meran/Obermais nur auf Trails nach unten.

4) Burgstall - Vöran - Burgstall, bzw. Burgstall - Vöran - Gargazzon ist sicher ein interessanter und heftiger Trail. Beide Wege gehen bis ganz nach unten auf Trails.

5) Was ich euch noch empfehlen würde ist die Seilbahn in Vilpian. Am Anfang gibt's ne einfachere Forststraße, aber ab den Aichholz-Höfen gehts dann heftig zur Sache bis runter direkt zur Seilbahn. Kein Teer auf dem Weg .


Das nächste mal sagt's mir früher wann ihr kommt, dann schaun mer mal ob ich euch guiden kann, und wenn ihr weniger stürzt, dann müsst ihr auch weniger Schaltaugen gerade biegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (5. Juni 2006)

HI Wuudi
zu1:
Vigiljoch ist genau wie du ihn beschrieben hast. Lohnt sich nicht wirklich, auch zu viele Querrinnen. Aber leicht zu finden. Da hast du recht. Wir haben nur einmal eine Einfahrt verpasst aber gleich wieder gefunden.

zu2: bin ich auch deiner Meinung. Wenn man die Rodelbahn vermeidet und die oben erwähnten Wege nimmt, dann ist s bis Falzeben schon mal richtig geil. Dann hatten wir aber wieder wegen der Karte Probleme. In Falzeben ist der Weg nach Hafling zwar auf einem Schild beschrieben, aber nach dem ersten Viehgatter teilt sich der Weg. Einer glaub ich 51 und der andere 40. Nur vom 14 war keine Spur. War auf unserer Karte dann leider nicht zu erkennen, dass der 51 ein Stück weit mit dem 14 gemeinsam läuft. Bis Hafling ists dann eigentlich ganz gut auffindbar. Nur kurz vor St. Kathrein hatten wir noch mal Probleme den 2er zu finden. 
Wir hatten dann leider keine Zeit mehr zur nächsten Gondel zu fahren. Mussten dann also bis nach Mittermars wieder alle restlichen hm auf Teer vernichten. Da kann aber die Bike nichts für

zu3: keine ZEit leider

zu4:
JA wie Arni schon sagte: Sind beide mit Sicherheit geil und sehr technisch. Aber da die Seilbahn nicht gefahren ist und wir 600hm geschoben haben, haben wir lieber den 1er in Richtung MEran genommen, anstatt dann von Burgstall wieder alles auf Teer zurück zu fahren. Der Weg B, direkt nach Burgstall runter ist übrigens für Biker gesperrt. Nicht offiziell, aber es hängen Zettel mit dem Hinweis rum.
zu5:
Vilpian? Ist das der Sessellift in Mittermars? Da haben wir direkt drunter gewohnt. Kann man da auch mit Bikes rauf?

War halt eine Spontanaktion wegen des besch... Wetters hier in Deutschland. Das nächste mal sagen wir eher bescheid. Dann richten wir uns am besten nach dir
 Hatten nur einen Sturz. Das Schaltauge wurde von einem Stein verbogen. Dafür aber 3 Snakebites  im Moshwald.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Hm, Wern, korriegier mal bitte deine Ortsangaben dann kann ich dir folgen .

Was ist Mittermars ??? Untermais ? Mitterplars ? Ähm 

Vilpian ist auf der Hauptstraße Richtung Bozen noch mehr im Süden. Da würd ich am besten mit dem Auto hinfahren, Gondel, biken und wieder rein ins Auto.

zu 2) Aber ihr seit schon runter bis auf 500hm den 2er Weg und wohl hoffentlich nicht ab Hafling die Hauptstraße ??


...ach und Moshwald ? Huch wo waren die Schlangen ?


----------



## Wern (5. Juni 2006)

********. Mitterplars natürlich. 
Vilpian. Ist das dann die Ausfahrt Mölten? In der Bike steht was von Seilbahn nach Mölten.
JA sind den 2er runter bis auf ca. 500hm. 
Eine Schlange war auf der Strasse in Richtung Talstation Meran 2000. War aber schon tot


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Ahso, ja wenn ihr in Algund wohnt, selber schuld .
Ich glaub nicht, dass der Sessellift Bikes befördert, aber wie du hier auf Seite 1 lesen kannst ist selber hochkurbeln bis Vellau nicht so schwer und dann gibt's auch schöne Trails bis nach Algund.

Die MeBo Ausfahrt dürfte Vilpian/Nals heissen.

Ich meinte den/die Snakebites in "Moshwald" ? Du meinst in der Nähe der Moschwald-Alm auf dem 51er ?


----------



## Wern (5. Juni 2006)

Keine Ahnung wo genau der erste  passierte. Hab leider keine Karte hier. Aber in einem Waldstück, relativ flach und super zum runterheizen. 
Die anderen 2 waren auf einem sausteilen Stück kurz vor der Brücke nach Falzeben. Du hast glaub ich am Anfang vom Tread schon drüber berichtet. Schlecht zum hochfahren auch wegen der Querrinnen aus spitzem Stein. Wenn man die dann noch runterbrennt wie ein Wahnsinniger ist´s kein Wunder. 
Muss dazu sagen: Ich hatte keinen Platten


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Alles klar .

Bin den Weg noch nie runtergeheizt, nur mal raufgefahren .


----------



## Arny (6. Juni 2006)

Danke Wern, mich wie einen Wahnsinnigen zu bezeichnen!!  
Was will man denn machen, wenn das Adrenalin im Blut kocht!! Ist eher ein Kompliment für mich! Naja könnte ja auch mal mein Hinterrad entlasten, und nicht so steif runterbrettern. 
Sehen uns morgen in der Vorlesung, habe dann die Bilder dabei.


----------



## karstenr (6. Juni 2006)

War in Prad am Stilfserjoch. Geregnet hat es (FR-MO) nicht. Es war jedoch nicht so sehr warm (Tal mittags 18-20Grad, 1600-1800m 8-10Grad). SA+SO war ich jeweils auf der Südseite zwischen Prad und Meran die Berge gefahren. Am SO war ich z.B. oberhalb von Latsch nach St. Martin am Kofel (1760m) und bin dies komplett im kurzen Trikot rauf. Runter musste man sich eine Jacke überziehen, aber vermutlich kein Vergleich zur Alpennordseite. Oberhalb von 1800m wurde es allerdings sehr schnell kälter.  Leider war es auch hier teilweise schwer den richtigen Weg zu finden (Schilder mangleware)

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai..._ergebnis.php?we_objectID=82&we_objectTID=378

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai..._ergebnis.php?we_objectID=56&we_objectTID=378
Diese Tour fährt man besser andersrum als angegeben: Straße rauf + Schotter runter! Aber die Straße läst sich umgehen mit Wanderkarte + viel suchen. 

Gestern wollte ich aufs Stilfserjoch, aber bei 2200m habe ich abgebrochen, da es nach oben zu kalt wurde und der Pass in den Wolken lag.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Didi123 (20. August 2007)

Muss den Thread mal reanimieren...

Gibt's von der Meraner Seilbahnenrunde (oder einer Variation davon) eigtl. auch GPS-Tracks...?
Brauch' noch Programm für einen Tag und bissl Seilbahnfahren wäre zwischendurch bestimmt ganz nett...


----------



## superstef (20. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Muss den Thread mal reanimieren...
> 
> Gibt's von der Meraner Seilbahnenrunde (oder einer Variation davon) eigtl. auch GPS-Tracks...?
> Brauch' noch Programm für einen Tag und bissl Seilbahnfahren wäre zwischendurch bestimmt ganz nett...



Hi Didi,

für FR und Endurotouren im Meranerland schau mal unter 
http://www.ride-on.info

Der Bereich Touren geht zwar immer noch nicht, bei den einzelnen Bergbahnen sind jedoch die Touren kurz beschrieben und Bilder findest Du unter dem Punkt RIDERS.

Gerne schick ich dir auch Screenshots der Touren aus Google-Maps oder die GPS-Daten zu.

Greetz viel Spaß und Ride-On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (20. August 2007)

Schau' ich mir heute Abend mal in Ruhe an, danke.
Aber so ein bisserl GPS Datenmaterial wäre als Grundlage schon nicht schlecht, hast Du da was Passendes aus der Gegend...?

Hab' kürzlich von Wuudi schon einiges bekommen, da waren schon ein paar Highlights dabei.
Jetzt würde mich nur noch die Seilbahnenrunde interessieren, weil bestimmt ein Tag dabei ist, wo man's einfach nur ein wenig rollen lassen will...! 
Sonst muss ich mir halt selber was Passendes aus dem BIKE-Roadbook zusammenklicken...


----------



## tintinMUC (21. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Aber so ein bisserl GPS Datenmaterial wäre als Grundlage schon nicht schlecht, hast Du da was Passendes aus der Gegend...?


Das Stück aus der Seilbahnrunde von Vöran nach Meran gibt's auch als GPS hier . Wir haben das als Teil unserer Südtirolrunde gemacht ... viel Spass dabei


----------



## Didi123 (21. August 2007)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Das Stück aus der Seilbahnrunde von Vöran nach Meran gibt's auch als GPS hier . Wir haben das als Teil unserer Südtirolrunde gemacht ... viel Spass dabei



Bin schon mal über eure Seite gestolpert, den GPS Track hab' ich dabei wohl übersehen...

Danke!


----------

